# Michigan



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Green's Honey Farm
Matt, Rachel and Dylan Green
711 Jay St.
Ligonier, IN 46767
phone:260-221-0203
Email: [email protected]

200 - 400 hives available for the 2008 season. Hives will arrive strong, have new queens and bee ready to work for you.

Fees will vary by crop and Quantity of hives rented. Will travel all of Indiana and Southern Michigan. If you need more than 400 hives let us know.

Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon!
Matt. Rachel and Dylan Green


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

*American Pollination Service*

Currently booking for Northern Illinois, Northern Indiana, Southern Wisconsin and Southern Michigan. Fees vary by crop and location.

Strong hives, experianced beekeeper.

American Polllination
Saint Joseph, MI 49085

[email protected]


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

St Joe Valley Apiaries
Scott Barnes
1800 Hives
Phone 269-506-5039


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Atkins Family Bee Farm - a family business run by Kevin and sons Garrett, Hunter, and Stewart. With lots of help from wife Janet and older daughters Cassidy, Adrienna and Victoria. Plus smiles from younger daughters Geneva and Caledonia 

15297 US 127
Cecil, Ohio 45821
Phone 419-796-9393
Email: [email protected] 

400- 600 hives available for the 2012 blueberry and apple season. Hives will arrive strong, have new queens and bee ready to work for you.

Fees will vary based on distance and quantity of hives rented.

Full payment required at time of delivery, before hives are unloaded. 

Will travel all of Northwestern Ohio, Northern Indiana and Southern Michigan. Delivery fee based on mileage number of hives being delivered. 

Thanks. 
Kevin Atkins


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

*Our pollination services are for the backyard gardener to the small farmer who wish to gain the most potential their crops can yield!*
Pollination is the act of transferring pollen from the stamen of one flower to the stigma of another. Bees are the most proficient pollinating insect, due to their hive mobility, their devotion to their work and their efficiency. Pollinating with honeybees ensures increased crop yields (2x - 3x) as well as improving the size of your produce.

Over the past several years, we have perfected our pollination skills and gained an abundance of horticultural experience. Our pollination services are focused on, but not limited to cucumbers, melons, beans, tomatos, grapes as well as all fruit trees. Pollination can be quite a challenge without the proper tools. Beekeeper expertise and healthy bees are essential to make the next pollination experience as efficient as possible. Our pollination services are available upon request. It is imperative that you plan your pollination needs with us as soon as possible so that scheduling conflicts may be avoided. 
Book now to avoid the ever rising costs of pollination and to ensure your success for the upcoming growing season!

Pollination services can be requested by calling 616 813-9591 M-F 9am to 5pm.

*HONEY B GUYS*


----------

